# TWO PROBIOTICS AT THE SAME TIME



## mrae (Apr 28, 2009)

Is not good to take two different probiotics at the same time? Should you just stick with one or mix them? Just curious, cause I have heard of people taking more than one at a time.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

No hard data, more a which species or combination of species work for you.Most of the studies are done on individual strains, but a few are done with commercial mixtures like VSL#3.


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

it wont hurt you. you can take as many different strains at once as you want. but of you are doing it to see what strains work best for you then only do 1 at a time or you will have a hard time working out which is which. CheersIan


----------



## thefelixcat (Nov 3, 2009)

There should be no danger in taking in various strains of bacteria. If you eat yogurt, just read the label... Most good brands will have a list of strains.


----------

